# Blood Sin Venerable Dreadnought



## girot (Jun 14, 2008)

I present to you a Blood Sin Venerable Dreadnought. This was a simple kit-bash using the Space Marine Venerable Dreadnought and the Blood Angels Furioso Dreadnought kits.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

that is a damn fine looking dread. Very nice indeed.


----------



## girot (Jun 14, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> that is a damn fine looking dread. Very nice indeed.


thanks!:biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice dread!!!! Love the claws on added to the fist.


----------

